# Eye sore or not?



## Kabooby (Apr 24, 2005)

Does anyone own an orange Orca with yellow carbones? If so can you please send some pics as I would love to know where the limit is with too much color. Are the carbones too much yellow for the orange orca or should I get the newer silver color carbones with Ti skewers and axles. Sorry if this is a lame question but I can't help but to ask.


----------

